
129 Zenefits Staff Quit After Offer from CEO - nikunjk
https://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/129-zenefits-staff-quit-after-offer-from-ceo?utm_term=.vsBe68V0a#.qg2WK9wGo
======
awinder
How many people would leave their job for severance pay? Even if they enjoyed
their job? I think I could swing into a job in under 2 months but still feel
like I'd have to dislike my work a lot to do that...

~~~
x0x0
Don't forget zenefits used to be 1600 and is now down to 910. At this point,
there's a good chance they're the last round of layoffs that comes with a
severance.

My experience at previous companies is this: if someone offers a buyout,
volunteer. Only the first round gets good packages. By the 3rd round you're
lucky to end up with the pay you're owed.

~~~
caseysoftware
I've seen this mindset but for a different reason.

While buyouts are supposed to get rid of the lower performers, it often
doesn't work that way.

If the offers go to everyone, many of the best qualified people know they can
a) get a job quickly and b) are looking at N months of paid vacation/extra
pay, so they jump. Even worse, they know who the good people are so when they
land the new job and need to recruit, they know who to target.

A decade+ ago, I was at a company and we were made offers. I was on the fence
but decided to watch three specific people I deeply respected. When two of
them left, I was next. The third was a few days later.

In under 4 months, almost the entire tech staff turned over and many of us
have worked together since.

~~~
brianwawok
So the moral of the story is don't make offers, just fire the chaff?

~~~
caseysoftware
Maybe fire, maybe target the offers to people you actually want to leave.
There is probably fallout involved in that one as people figure it out but is
it more/less than your top people leaving?

